# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  افضل المشاريع المنزليه ،، تعالي واختاري

## زكية الذكية

وقت الفراغ من الامور اللي من نحن صغار ونحن نسمع انا لازم نقتلها !
لان الفراغ ساعات تصير عواقبه وخيمه  :12 (76): !

وآحلي فراغ ،، هو الفراغ اللي يعطيج مساحه للعمل الحر

تبين وقت فراغج يدر عليج الاموال   :12 (26): 

تعالي نقتل وقت الفراغ ،، ونتعلم كيف ممكن نتاجر في وقت الفراغ 
وشو آكثر المشاريع المنزليه مدره للآرباح


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم بارك لنا في تجمعنا ،، وعلمنا ما ينفعنا 



(( هدفي من هالدرس اني افيد بنات بحاجه للعمل المنزلي وشغل وقت الفراغ لكن مو عارفين كيف 
وشغل وقت فراغ ابناءنا وبناتنا باللي يعود عليهم بالخير،،
رب العالمين راح يسآلنا عن اوقاتنا 
خلونا نستثمره في شي مفيد 
وكل اللي ابيه منكم دعوه صادقه 
ودرهم تتصدقين منه من تجارتج المنزليه))


 
في بدايه اي مشروع ،، لابد ان تسآلي نفسك ؟؟ 
هل انا واثقه واثقه من نجاحي ؟
هل انا اثق في بضاعتي ؟
هل انا اثق في قداتي ؟

 :12 (29): 
طبعا لازم كل الاجابات تكون نعم ،، 
لان اللي ما عنده ثقه في نجاحه هو الانسان اللي ما راح يقدر يكمل معانا في دروس المشاريع الناجحه 

وخواتي احب بس افيدكم بشي ،، 
ان اي تاجر حاله حال اي انسان ،، تجيله فترات تضعف ثقته بنفسه
والدوا لها العله هو ،،، 

ابتعدي عن الشغل فتره 
خذيلج اجازه استانسي فيها الى ان تحسين انج اشتقتي لتجارتج
ذيج الساعه بتردين وعزيمتج اكبر من اول 
ونجاحج بكسر الصخر 
 :12 (95): 
والان 

كيف اعرف اني اصلح للتجاره ولا لا !
مش انا احدد ولا انتي ،، 
في مهارات معينه هي اللي تحدد اذا كانت هالبنت تصلح تكون تاجره



خمس مهارات اساسيه لكل انواع التجاره

١- فن اداره المال ،، 

راح اتكلم بشكل عام
المال هو اهم شي فالتجاره ،، لكن مو مهم ان الواحد يكون عنده راس مال كبير عشان يقدر يفتحله مشروع
الاهم هو ان الواحد يعرف كيف يسيطر على نفسه في الصرف ،، 
ما تاخذين فلو س المشروع وتروحين تشترين فيهم حق العيد ! لا 
ولا تقولين انا محتاجه هالشهر وخلني اصرفهم 

بيزات البزنس حق البزنس وبس 
لازم تعرفين الرياضيات اللي كانوا يدرسونه اياه فالمدرسه 
وجدول الضرب والقسمه
والنسبه 
وللي ما تحب الرياضيات الحمدلله ان توفر لنا آله حاسبه بكل سهوله نحسب منها 

خليلج جدول فالكمبيوتر تحسبين منه انتي كم صرفتي على كل شي فالمشروع
وكم بتبيعينه
وكم بتاخذين على مجهودج وتعبج

مثلا شريتي قطعه ب ٢٠٠
وفصلتيها عند الخياط ب ٢٠٠
وانتي طلعتي الموديل وخسرتي بترول وتبين نسبه مثلا حطيلج ٢٠
وكل وحده تحط المبلغ اللي تحس انه يناسبها مع مراعاه جوده المنتج
يعني اذا كان الخياط هو اللي خيط مو انتي مافي داعي تزيدين ١٠٠ ! حرام

وممكن بعد تزيدين درهم او ٥ دراهم
في حاله حدوث خسائر
مثلا فالنت شي وايد بنات يطلبون ويكنسلون وترد الطلبيه للتاجره وتكون خسرانه فيها 
(انا ما صارلي جي الحمدلله) لكن لو كنتي محطيه احتياط ممكن هذا الاحتياط يفيدج في حاله الخساره

يصير عندنا 
تكلفه المنتج = سعر القطعه + الخياطه
٢٠٠ + ٢٠٠ = ٤٠٠
تعبج على التصميم والمراكض = ٢٠
احتياطي الخساره = ٥

التكلفه الاجماليه = ٤٠٠ + ٢٠ + ٥ = ٤٢٥ درهم

واذا في عندنا بنات دارسين محاسبه ياريت لو يفيدونا في هالنقطه  :Smile: 


٢- مهاره التسويق للمنتج
 :13 (27): 
مهما كان حجم المنتج ،، كبير ولا صغير ،، متقن او مال اي كلام ،، حلو ولا بمستوى عادي ما راح يصير شي ولا راح تبيعين منه الا اذا كان هناك تسويق ناجح
ياما ناس منتجاتهم عاديه جدا لكن تستغربين نجاحهم الباهر ،، الفكره هي فالتسويق 

خبري كل اللي تعرفينهم عن المنتج
يعني حتى لو كان شي واحد 
صنعتي عطر مثلا 

خبري خواتج امج انشري الخبر فالفريج كله  :12 (48): 

حطي دعايات فالوسيط والجرايد 
نزليلج مواضيع فالنت 
لا تستهينين فالمنتج حتى لو كان واحد 

وشي ثاني ،، 
هذا المنتج هو مثل ولدج ،،، 
لو سرتي بيت ناس ،، وبتودين ولدج الصغير معاج ،،، تسبحين وتبدلين وتلبسينه احس ما عنده ،، وتحطيله العطر والعود 
نفس الشي بضاعتج ،،،،،، 

ابرزيها بحيث اللي يشوفها يقول ما شالله

صوريها ،، وخلي الصور واضحهتبين التفاصيل كلها 
انا ما انصح تصوير المنتجات فكاميرات الموبايل لان شي منها ما يكون واضح وشي منها يطلع شوي مهزوز 
واللي يطلع الوانه غير
لو ما عندج كاميره محترفه ممكن تطلبين هالشي من ربيعتج تصورلج
او حتى ممكن تشلين منتجاتج وتسيرين استديو وتطلبين منه تصوير واضح ودقيق  :44 (25): 

طريقه العرض هي اهم شي يلاحظه الزبون قبل ان يحدد هل هذا المنتج زين ولا لا ،،، 
وهلله هلله في منتجاتكم (عيالكم) هههه

٣- مهاره اداره الذات  :12 (23): 
العمل من المنزل يمكن يكون اصعب من الشغل في الدوائر الحكوميه ولا الشركات
لان اذا كنتي تشتغلين بروحج لازم تكون عندج مهاره في انج تسوين كل شي بنفسج
يكون عندج القدره انج تحفزين نفسج للآحسن
انتي راح تكونين مديره نفسج
انتي راح تعطين نفسج دافع انج تكملين
انتي راح تواسين نفسج اذا فشلتي ولا حد استهان بالمنتج مالج
انتي راح ترتبين كل امور حياتج بحيث ان ما يصير اي خلل مع وجود البزنس

٤- فن اداره الوقت  :13 (2): 
هذا شي جدا مهم! انج ما تخلين كل يومج للبزنس وبس
وتكون عندج القدره انج توفقين من بين البيت والعيال او الزوج او الدراسه بدون ما يتعطل طرف فالموضوع 

تذكري ان التجاره المنزليه كان هدفها قتل وقت الفراغ 
وليس المال على حساب ريلج وعيالج 

 اللي شغله برع البيت
ترجعين البيت وخلاص انتهى
لكن اللي شغله داخل البيت
ما راح ينتهي بساعه ولا ساعتين
خصوصا لما تجربين النجاح راح تحبين انج طول اليوم تنتجين وتعرضين منتجاتج

لكن هذا ما ننصح فيه

خل تكون عندج موازنه فالامور 
مثلا فتره الصبح عيالج فالمدرسه ،، ريلج فالدوام ،، خلصتي من شغل البيت ،، او وكلتي البشكاره بالشغل 
هني تبدين تشتغلين ،،،، 
ومن الافضل يكون عندج جول بالمواعيد 
مثلا يوم الاحد : راح انتج منتج يديد
يوم الاثنين : راح احسب تكاليف المنتج وارتب حساباتي 
مع تدوين كل شي 
يوم الثلاثا : ادوريلج طريقه مبتكره في الاعلان ،، وتصورين المنتج ،، وترتبين الصور ،، وترتبين كل امورج ،، من ناحيه من راح يوصل ؟ وكيف طريقه الدفع
يوم الاربعا : تنزلين الاعلان وتخبرين الكل 
يوم الخميس : اكيد راح تكون في اتصالات تردين عليها بخصوص المنتج

هذا جدول عالراحات ! يعني اذا كنتي بس بتشتغلين ساعتين فاليوم
وممكن في ناس لو كان منتجها ما يحتاج شغل وايد تخلصه في يوم واحد وتصوره وتنزل الاعلان 

حسب انتي وظروفج

٥- المهاره المكتبيه:  :12 (54): 

انتي مديره نفسج ،، وانتي بعد سكرتيره نفسج 
من لافضل تكونين تعرفين في الامور المكتبيه ،،، تعرفين وين تحطين اغراضج اللي تستعملينها فالبزنس
اذا تحتاجين تسوقين فالنت تحتاجين المعرفه بشؤون النت ،، مثل استخدام المنتديات والايميل وطريقه رفع الصور
دايما مكان العمل يكون مرتب ومنظم عشان يعطيج دافع اكبر للشغل
ولا تستهينين فالشي ،،، 
لان النظام يعطيج طاقه لانطلاق الافكار الجديده

وافضل لو ما تعتمدون عالبشاكير في ترتيب مكان العمل 
لان هم وايد يضيعون !!



خلصنا مع المهارات الاساسيه 
شو ما شالله اشوف وايد بنات عندنا فيهم اهم المهارات للتجاره المنزليه
 :12 (74): 
المره اليايه راح نطرح مشاريع صغيره
وطريقه تنفيذها

دعواتكم الطيبه


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## (أم سلطان)

الله الله الله عليج... كلامج ذهب ابصراحة...
وبكلامج هذا راح اتشجعين وايد بنات على التجارة المنزلية بدال الهيازة وعقده البيت وتضييع الوقت في اشياء تافهه.... طبعا اولهم انااااااااا البااااااااااايرة...((لا حليلي والله ما عندي وقت مع ان عندي عضوية التاجرة بس مش مستغلتنها ابدا))

خاطري اسويلي مشروع صغير... وانا من النوعيه اللي احب الاشغال اليدوية واحب مجال العطور والبخور وماشابه..
بس شوه اسوي التيار يمشي عكسي...

بس بعد ما قريت اللي كتبتيه ان شاءالله ان شاءالله بسوي شي في مجال التجارة...

يعطيج العافية حبوبة...

----------


## rose_dxb

thanxs alot 
mashallah your report so nice and very helpful 
thank you alot 
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## امي زوان

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية
ويكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## زكية الذكية

rose_dxb ... وام سلطان اشكر مروركم الحلووو  :Smile: 

وخلونا نكمل

وعدتكم اني اعرض المشاريع المنزليه الاكثر نجاحا ،،، 

نبدى ب 

تصميم الاعلانات

كل شركه بحاجه الى اعلان يبرزها ويبرز وظيفتها وخدمتها للمجتمع ،، 
وكل تاجره حتى عندنا فالمنتدى بحاجه الى اعلان عشان تقدر تبرز المنتج بصوره رائعه

في تاجرات من كثر الشغل اللي عليهن ما عندهن وقت يصممن اعلان بالفوتوشوب
وشي تاجرات ما يعرفن يستخدمن الفوتوشوب ،،، 

هذا غير معارفج اللي ساعات حد منهم ببيع سياره ،، وحد منهم محتاج لوظيفه
كل شي يمشي بالاعلانات لان مثل ما قلنا ،،، 

السوق محد راح يدل مكانه بدون الاعلان ،،،

اهم المهارات اللي لازم تتوفر عندج عشان تمارسين هالمهنه : 

- لازم تكونين عمليه ،، وتفهمين مغزى الاعلان بسرعه ! ويكون عندج قدره لرؤيه الصوره بشكل عام وتحديد الهدف منها بشكل خاص ،،، 
مثلا ،

شوفي هالاعلان 


مصمم الاعلان يبي يبرز فكره وهي ان الكريم ممكن ينعملج اللي ما ينعم 
ابرز الفكره بشكل ملفت للنظر وغير اعتيادي ،، عنده نظره وخيال وقدر يوصل الفكره بكل سهوله 

- تحتاجين انج تعرفين البرامج الاساسيه فالتصميم ،، والبرامج المستخدمه

- رتبيلج في ملف الوورد عقد ،، يكون بينج وبين الزبون ،، عشان تضمنين حقوقج كمله،،
وتخلين الزبون يطلع على كل الشروط ويوقعلج ويوافق ،، 

- واهم شي ،، ملف شخصي فيه كل اعمالج وانجازاتج في هالمجال ،، حتى لو ما سويتي من قبل سويلج امثله عشان الزبون يعرف كيف تصاميم وابداعج ،،



التكلفه الافتراضيه للمشروع:
راح ناخذ على افتراض اعلى سعر وادني سعر 
اللي يناسبه اعلى سعر ياخذ فيه واللي ميزانيته اقل ياخذ الافتراض الارخص ... 

راح تحتاجين : 
كمبيوتر : 
اعلى سعر ممكن تحصلينه ب ١٠،٠٠٠ درهم
وادني سعر ممكن تحصلينه ب ٣٠٠٠ درهم
(نحن نتكلم عن الكمبيوترات اللي فيها سرعات تناسب التصميم ،، 
ممكن يكون شي كمبيوترات ارخص بس سرعتها راح تعطلج لانها تكون لبزنس اكثر منها لتصميم)

طابعه ذات جوده ممتازه 
اعلى سعر ممكن تحصلينه ١٠٠٠٠ درهم
وادنى سعر ٤٠٠ درهم

ماسحه ضوئيه ذات جوده ممتازه 
(وهذي ممكن تحصلينها مع البرنتر)
اعلى سعر ........... ٢٠٠٠ درهم
وادنى سعر ......... ٢٠٠ درهم

برامج تعديل الصور والتصميم مثل الفوتوشوب والالستريتر وغيرها 
آعلى سعر ٣٠٠٠ درهم
وادنى سعر ١٠٠٠ درهم

هذا على فتراض انتي لو شريتي البرامج ،، لكن لو سرتي عند محل يركبلج 
البرامج راح توفرين اكثر ،، 
والبرامج موجوده فالنت ،،،، لكن انا ما اشجع السرقات والهكر .. 

كاميرا رقميه : ديجيتال كاميرا ،، 
آعلى سعر ٥٠٠٠ درهم
آدنى سعر ٥٠٠ درهم

مبلغ للدعايه والاعلان 
آعلى سعر ...... ٣٠٠٠ درهم
آدنى سعر ...... ١٠٠٠ درهم

مكان للعمل ،، مكتب صغير وكرسي ،، من ايكيا ممكن تحصلينه رخيص وكواليتي 
آعلى سعر ١٠٠٠٠ درهم
آدنى سعر ٣٠٠ درهم

وتحسبين الاجمالي 
للي خذت بالاعلى سعر راح يطلع عليها ٤٣٠٠٠ الف ،، وراح تكون طلعتها قويه ،، لانها راح تحط اكثر عالدعايه وعلى الاجهزه اللي عندها ،،، 

واللي خذت بالادنى سعر = ٦٤٠٠ درهم ،، 
لكنها راح تشتغل ويكون لها مثل المكتب الصغير ،، 

الاسعار هذي تقريبيه ،،، يعني ممكن انتي تحصلين الكمبيوتر والبرامج اقل من جي بوايد 
بس هذي المبالغ لازم تكونين حاطتها فبالج للضمان ،، 

ممكن انج ما توفرين المبلغ دفعه وحده ،، لكن هذا تقريبا الصرف اللي راح تصرفينه طول مانتي تشتغلين فالمشروع ،، 

يتبع ..... 

شو الشي الزين والشي الشين في هالمشروع،،،
انتظروني ،،،

----------


## فن القفطان

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية
ويكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Rha

_مشكووووووووووووووووووره الغلا_

----------


## زكية الذكية

شو الزين شو الشين في مشروع مصممه الاعلانات ،،، 
بشكل عام ،، 

الزين في هالمشروع :  :12 (56): 
- انتي راح تشغلين كل طاقه مخج ،، في الابداع والتركيز ،، راح تحسنين ختى مهاراتج اللغويه
ومهاراتج الفنيه ..  :Smile:  

- راح تتخصصين في شي تحبينه ،، وبتحسين بالمتعه وانتي تستلمين بيزاتج بهوايه تحبينها ،، وهذا يخلي ابداعج يزيد ويزيد ويصير ماله حدود ...

- راح تكون شغلتج فيها متعه وايد ،، تعاملج كله مع الالوان والتصاميم الحلوه ،، وراح تزيد معرفتج بالنا ونفسياتهم ،، وبتكونيلج زباين حلوين ،، 

- الناس اللي راح تتعاملين معاها بتسويلج دعايه ،،خصوصا لو تعاملتي مع الهوامير او اصحاب الشركات هذا بروحه راح يكون اكبر دعايه وفرصه العمر ،، 

الحين ،،، شو الصعوبات او الاشيا اللي ما راح تلاقي استحسان منج :  :12 (66): 
- لازم تكونين مضبوطه فمواعيدج ،، والموعد النهائي يعني نهائي ،، خصوصا لو كان تعاملج مع شركات ما راح يتحملون اي تاجيل ،،، 

- في منافسه قويه في مجال الاعلانات ،، وايد مصممين عندنا فالبلاد ،، وكثير منهم من اصحاب المواهب ،، هني عاد انتي وابداعج  :Smile:  

- لازم تعرفين حجم العمل ،، يعني ما يصير تطلبين من الطالبه فالمدرسه نفس سعر الاعلان مال الشركه ،، لابد تعرفين فئات زباينج وتعرفين وين تحصلينهم ،، ويامكثرهم هني عندنا فالنت  :Smile: 



كيف اضع الاسعار :
 :12 (45): 
كل انسان له قدره معينه ،، وتختلف قدره الكبير عن الصغير ،، وتختلف قدره الغني عن الفقير ،، انتي اكثر وحده تعرفين كم ممكن تسعير اعلانج ،، 

في الغالب يعتمد مصممين الاعلانات على الورق المستخدم ي الـطباعه ، ويحسبلج بعد 
الحبر الستخدم ،، الوقت اللي ممكن تقضينه فالتصميم ،، 

لكن لو كان تصميمج يسلم عن طريق النت ،، او سي دي بدون طباعه ؟؟

هني عندج طريقتين : يا انج تسعرين بالوقت ،، مثلا بالساعه ٣٠ درهم او ٥٠ درهم على حسب تعبج ،، 

او 

تكون عندج تسعيره للآشيا المعروفه ،، مثلا ،، بروشور A4 ب ١٠٠ درهم
والبزنس كارد ب ٥٠ درهم ،، 



افضل الطرق للانطلاق بنجاح في هذا المشروع :  :12 (19): 
- حاولي ادورين الناس المهتمين بهالمجال ،، ورابعي المصممات ،، احضري التجمعات اللي تصير والمعارض للمصممين ،، 

- شاركي في المنتديات المهتمه بالمصممين

- ابحثي دائما عن الجديد اللي يدورونه الزباين ،، ودايما حاولي تكونين متجدده ، اقري مواضيع عن التصميم ،، اشتري مجلات مهتمه بهالمجال ،، 

وزعي اعلاناتك في النت وعلى المعارف والمعارض وحاولي ان اكبر قدر من الناس يشوفون اعلاناتج 

- شاركي فالجمعيات او النوادي لتدريس التصميم ، ممكن تعرضين خدماتج على المدارس ، دوره صغيره مجانيه في عمل الاعلانات ،،

- صمميلج موقع خاص فيج وحطي فيه كل شغلج مع اسعارج مع طريقه الطلب وكل البيانات اللي مممكن ان الزبون يطلبها ،، حاولي ان الموقع يكون سهل التصفح وواضح.

- وقبل لا تبدين ،، ممكن تزورين شركه دعايه واعلان وتاخذين فكره عن طبيعه العمل والشغل .


وبالتوفيج لكل مصممات الاعلانات  :12 (43):

----------


## ديــايــه

يـــزاج الله الف خير على هذا المجهوود الرائع الصراحه ..

وكله في ميزان حسناتج ياارب

----------


## al3ahad

موضوعج راااااااائع

تابعى الغاليه

----------


## um_abduallah

ماشاء الله علييج الصراحة انا كنت وايد افكر بمشرووع الطبخ من البيت والحمدلله الكل من حولي يمدح اكلي وشجعني إلا بو العيال ماطاع .. :Frown:  فسكرت ومن فترة لفترة ارد افكر احس والله مشروومع ناجح اذا اتخططله عدل

----------


## فخاري

ما شاء الله علييج


موضوعج ابدااااااع

تسلم ايدينج

----------


## غرشوبة2007

مشكورة غناتي ع موضوعج حلو

----------


## رعشة حرف

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية

----------


## زكية الذكية

حياكم الله  :Smile:  وشكرا لكل الردووود الحلوه ،، 

نتابع مع المشاريع المنزليه ،، واليوم راح ناخذ شغله حلوه ومطلووبه هالايام ،، 
وهي شغله ،،، المدلكه ،، او اختصاصيه مساج ،، او بشكل عام نسميه 

(البودي ووركس) Bodywork and massage Therapy

التدليك اصبح شي مهم جدا في ايامنا ،، لكثره الضغوطات ،، الكل يشتغل ،، 
خلونا نتكلم عن مريم مثلا ،، انسانه خدومه فالمجتمع ،، تشتغل فالنهار ولما ترد البيت تجابل بيتها وعيالها ،، مريم حالها حال اي انسان ،، تتعب ،، 

وتعصب ،، 

ومع كثره الضغط ممكن تفقد اعصابها ،، !!! 

لكن مريم ذكيه ،، ومهتمه فصحتها ،، بكل الجوانب ،، 

لما تتعب ،، تسير عند المركز المتخصص بالمساج ،، وتطلب تدليك مال ساعه ،، 
تريح بالها واعصابها ،، وتلين راسها المشدود من التفكير ! 

وهي طالعه تدفع لا يقل عن ١٥٠ درهم لساعه التدليك ،، 

ومريم ،، تحرص على جلسه التدليك هذي اسبوعيا ،، 
يعني ١٥٠ درهم * ٤ مرات فالشهر = ٦٠٠ درهم فالشهر للتدليك ،، 

ووايد مثل مريم ،، مهتمات بجلسات التدليك وانا وحده منهن !!  :12 (61): 

ليش اصبح التدليك شي ضروري فايامنا : 
- كثره الضغوطات اهم الاسباب والمشاغل فالحياه
- اصبح معروف ان التدليك دواء يساعد الجسم على اكتساب المناعه لانه ينشط الدوره الدمويه ويطرد الافكار السلبيه 
- كثره استخدام الكمبيوتر والماوس والجلوس فتره طويله امام الشاشه تجعل التدليك ضروري لهذي الفئه من الناس.


ماهي المهارات اللي احتاجها لهذي المهنه:
- لازم تكون عندج خبره ولو بسيطه في علوم الطاقه ، والاسترخاء ، وفنون التدليك المختلفه.
- تكون عندج مرونه في استخدام اليد ،، 
- الافضل تكونين حبوبه واجتماعيه وعندج مهاره تواصل،،
- حساسه لاحتياج الغير ،، وتفهمينها وهي طايره مثل ما يقولون  :Smile:  
- مطلوب منج مهاره حل المشكلات ،، لان راح تواجهين ناس عندهم مشاكل بالتالي بالتدليك الزين والكلام الخفيف تخففين عنهم ،، 
(ديري بالج تكونين شكايه وقت التدليك لان هذا ينعكس سلبا على الزبونه!)
- تكونين قادره على تلبيه طلب الزبونه في بيتها.

تحسين بعمرج مؤهله لهالشغله ؟؟  :12 (73):  حلوو 
خلونا نشوف الحين 

شو الشي الزين في هالشغله : 
- راح تكونين طبيبه  :Smile:  لانج راح تساعدين وايد فالتخلص من الضغوط ،، 
ولا ننس كم من الاجر يحصلون الاطباء ،، 
- راح تصير عندج معارف طيبه ،، وعلاقات كثيره ،، لانج تتواصلين شخصيا وبشكل ودي مع زبوناتج
- تطوير النفس والذات ،، لما تمر عليج فئات مختلفه من الناس ،، انتي شخصيتج راح ترقى الى الاحسن ان شالله لانج بتتعلمين من علاقاتج
- انتي ممكن تكونين مرجع ،، يرجع له الباحثين في علم النفس والطاقه البشريه،، لان بتكونين خبره في انواع الناس ونفسياتها،
- واحلى شي في هالشغله ،، انج ما تحتاجين اي شهاده عشان تنجحين ،، نجاحج هو مرونتج وطوله بالج مع الزباين  :12 (52): 

ومثل كل شغله لازم يكون فيها مساوئ ،، المساوئ والصعوبات هني ممكن تكون :
- راح تحتاجين فتره طويله لين تكونينلج زباين يداومون عندج ويثقون فيج 
- دايما يفضل انج تكونين محافظه على صحتج، ولياقتج ، لان التدليك يتطلب مجهود عضلي.
- ممكن ما تحصلين تشجيع ،، او ساعات انتقادات لممارسه هالمهنه ،، لان مو الكل فاهم التدليك بالصوره الصحيحه وكثير منهم يفسرها عالجانب الغلط  :12 (32): 
- التنقل من مكان لآخر ممكن يكون متعب ساعات ،، ودخول بيوت انتي مو عارفه اصحابها ممكن يكون صعب ،، 

وان شالله ما المدلكات الحلوات ما يواجهون اي صعوبه  :Smile:  تراهم طبيبات بس محد داري فيهن ...  :12 (74): 

الفقره اليايه عن دراسه المشروع ،،، خلييكم معانا  :Big Grin:

----------


## زكية الذكية

كم يكلفني عشان ابدى فالمشروع ،، 

لو انتي مجربه التدليك من قبل وعندج خبره فيه راح تكون التكاليف اقل ،، 
بس نحن هني نتكلم عن اللي حابه تمارس هالمهنه وما جربتها من قبل ،، 

تكاليف المشروع ،،، (بالآعلى والآدنى) ،،، واللي عنده ميزانيه للآعلى يكون افضل 
لان اللي يبدى قوي ينتهي قوي  :12 (26): 
تحتاجين : 
- طاوله او كرسي للمساج -- 
الاعلى سعر = ٧٢٠٠ درهم
الادنى سعر = ١٢٦٠

- ملحقات مثل حامله الرآس وحقيبه اليد 
الاعلى سعر = ٧٢٠ درهم
الادنى سعر = ٣٠٠ درهم

- زيوت عطريه وشموع وزيوت المساج الخاصه 
الاعلى = ١٠٠٠ درهم
الادنى = ٣٦٠ درهم

- فواتير وخط موبايل
الاعلى = ١٠٠٠ (في ناس ياخذون رقم البزنس حلو وسهل لضمان الزباين ما ينسونه)
الادنى = ٢٧٠ درهم

- دعايه واعلان 
اعلى = ٣٠٠٠ درهم
ادنى = ١٠٠٠ درهم

- تدريب على المساج 
آعلى سعر = ٢١٠٠٠ درهم
ادنى سعر = ١٤٠٠٠ درهم
(التدريب هني نتكلم عن اكثر من تدريب ،، وتدريب متخصص مش تدريب عادي عشان تصيرين محترفه)

- اثاث (لو كنتي تبين تفتحين مكان في بيتج)
آعلى سعر = ٣٦٠٠ درهم
آدنى سعر = ١٥٠٠ درهم

خواتي ،، الاسعار اللي انا حاطتنها هي مجرد تقدير ،، وانا ناقلتنها عن كتاب مش من خيالي  :12 (23):  وحاولت اقرب الاسعار لاسعارنا الحاليه فالسوق ،،، 

الحين بدينا الشغل ،، وبدت الطلبات تهل عليج ،، كيف تسعرين ؟؟ 

تختلفت التسعيره حسب الخبره ،،، 
اذا كنتي مبتدآه خذي ١٥٠ درهم على الساعه ،، 
وكل ما زادت خبرتج وزادت انواع المساج اللي تعرفينها زيدي فالسعر ،، 

بشكل عام المساج سعره من ١٥٠ درهم - ٥٠٠ درهم عالساعه

كيف انطلق بشكل ناجح  :12 (95): 
- اعرضي الخدمه على القريبات اول شي ،، هذي الشغله بالذات لازم يكون فيها اتصال شخصي ،، يعني اللي تعرفينه هو اول من راح يطلبج

- اعرضي الخدمه في المعارض ،، احجزي مكان صغير ،، مغطى ،، وخصصيه للتدليك اثناء المعرض ،، مثل تدليك القدمين او اليدين ،، وايد يسوونها وانا كل مره خاطري اجرب لكن ما يكون المكان ساتر  :12 (1):  

- قدمي خدمات تطوعيه في الحفلات الخيريه،، او معارض وزاره الصحه ،، او في المستشفيات

- دايما اولي تقدمين عرض بآهميه التدليك وجوانبه الايجابيه على الصحه

- حاولي تعرضين خدماتج على مراكز التدليك والصالونات

- حطي اعلان في الصفحات الصفراء

- سويلج موقع وحطي فيه خدماتج مع صور توضح اهميه المساج وارقامج وعنواوينج


وحطيلج خطه واضحه ،، هل راح استقبل الطلبات بس فبيتي ؟ ولا ممكن اسير بيت الزبونه ؟ ولا يستوي جي وجي ؟ 
وحطيلج هدف بتطوير نفسج ،، واخذ دورات اكثر فالمساج والعنايه بالجسم.. 


والله يوفق كل المدلكات الطبيبات الحلوات  :12 (19):

----------


## أم شهد

ما شاء الله عليج ما خليتي شي

تسلمين على الافاده الحلوه 

وحبيت أضيف شي انه بعد الوحده لا تتريا النجاح من البدايه ممكن تخسر المهم ما تيأس وتواصل راح أكيد تنجح وفعلا الدعايه والترويج عاملان مهمان في رواج البضاعه بشكل أوسع وأشمل 

تسلم أناملج اللي خطت هذا الموضوع

----------


## بنوتهـ كيوتـ

موووووضوع رووووووووعه 

يعطيك الف عافيه :Smile:

----------


## top elegance

وااااااااااااااو من جد كلامك ونصايحك جدا رائعه 
يعطيك العافيه ومشكوره

----------


## q_jl_j_c

موضوع اكثر من راثع ننتظر المزيد

----------


## wrapela

مشكورة الغالية كلام ولا احلى
يفتح النفس ^_*

----------


## مستركوس

ابي موضوع على كد عمري انا طالبة جامعية 

تسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييين على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## --أم سيف--

مشكووورة

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

مشكورة على الافكار الحلوة

----------


## ام راشـــد

تسلمين يالغاليه عالموضوع والله كلامج درر ويفيد البنات واايد

ربي يحفظج لاهلج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية

كلامج وايد حلو و مفيد

----------


## أم شادن

روووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## مبدعة النت

والله وايد حلووو الموضوع ..

تسلمين على مجهودج يا الغالية ..

----------


## ظبيونة

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## uae13122



----------


## دموع الوعد

انا عندي منتج بس مب قادرة اضيفة ف المنتدي ممكن حد يقول لي كيف على الخاص

----------


## ام الريان

جزاك الله خير افكاااااااااااااار رررررررررررروعة

----------


## لمياء دبي

يزاج الله خير على هالمجهود الرائع والاكثر من رائع
وبارك الله فيج على افادة الجميع والله يعطيج ويوفقج على نيتج الطيبه

----------


## @نواري@

بصراحة اشكرج ع هالموضوع وايد استفدت منه

----------


## sun2moon

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الماركه شما

تسلمين الغاليه

أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه

----------


## خوله المبارك

افكار حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه وتعلمت منها وتعطي حماس قوي للعمل

----------


## أم سعاده

تسلمين الغاليه والله عطيتيني حافز من اول ويديد...وانا من البدايه دخلت المنتدى علشان اتعلم واقدر استمر في تجارتي .... انا دوم ابدا وما اكمل.... واصرف فلوس التجاره بسبب حاجتي.... وارد احط راس مال من اول ويديد وتاجر وكرر الموضوع... ابغي هالمره ابدى وهذي اخر محاوله لي مع نفسي....واذا ما نجحت ومسكت نفسي عن فلوس التجاره خلاص ما ببدى ثانيه.... علشان جذه صابره شوي

----------


## أم سعاده

واشكر الاخت ظبيونه لي رفعت هالموضوع من بعد هالسنين كلها

----------


## العصا السحرية

موضوعج راااااااائع

تابعى الغاليه
وجهد تشكرين عليه

----------


## جـورية العين

شوا ها المواضيع الحلوة 

نتريا كل جديد بجعبتج 

والله لا حرمنا من مواضيعج الحلوة

----------


## Lady Oscar

ما شاء الله موضوووووووووع أكثر رااااااااائع

----------


## miss funny

ما شاء الله عليج الغاليه ،،
كفيتي ووفيتي ،، 
معلوماتج جدا قيمه ،،
يعطيج العاااافيه  :Smile: 

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الباررونات

والله حمستيني ومشكوره على نصايح

----------


## غادةالكاميليا

الله عليك ربنا ينور دربك
أنا من زمان حابة أعمل مشروع بس ما بعرف كيف أبدأ
وهذا أنا أخذت التشجيع منك وبنتظر الباقي
مشكوووووووورة وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## جـورية العين

للرفع

----------


## shy6o0nah

ماشاء الله عليج 

موضوووعج حلوو

والكل بيستفيد منه

----------


## شمس الامارااات

تسلمين ^^

----------


## روح قاليها

ياليت اتحطين عن مشروع الطبخ

----------


## banana

مشكورة الغاليه على هذا التقرير والكلام المفيد,, وصدقتي بخصوص السعر لان في تاجرات يظربن باسعارهم بطريقة مش طبيعية

----------


## جـورية العين

للرفع

----------


## أتيكيت

بارك الله فيج

يستاهل يتثبت

----------


## شمس خالد

ترانا نتريا الباقي .....^____^



بارك الله فيج عالمجهود الطيب اختي ...

----------


## &هجير&

للرفع

----------


## ROS

موضوع مفييييييييييييييييييد جدا 

للرفع

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

افكااااااار رووعه

----------


## زهرة الليل86

بارك الله فيج ياختي شجعتيني والله

----------


## جـورية العين

للرفع

----------


## أم الكباتن

موضوع متميز جدا

سلمت اناملك

----------


## انيقه

السلام عليكم
انا خريجة انجليزي
وابا اسوي مشروع خاص وبسيط
يلين الله يرحمنا برحمته ونتوظف
عطوني افكار بليز

----------

